# 60cm ADA cube garden "Mountain Meadow"



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

plants:
HC
Blyxa japonica
B. aubetrii
Eriocaulon cinereum
Echinodorous latifolious

fish/shrimp:
Corydoras sterbai
crs & rcs

substrate:
aquasoil + powersand special s

ferts:
1 pump brighty K weekly
1 pump green bright step 2 weekly

light:
2x55/65 watt coralife CF ~10hrs daily
70w DIY MH ~ 5 hours daily

WC:
~1/3 to ~1/2 weekly

setup,
initially after setup i had some white little inverts in there taking over the tank, i added a female endler and 4 corydoras, in a few days they were gone. since then i have removed the last endler, and now its just shrimp breeding well, and undisturbed by the corydoras.

as for the actual scape, 
im still waiting for the right hand corner of the tank to fill in a bit. ultimately id like the E. latifolious to cover a bit of the largest rock, but its happening very slowly. 

sorry for equipment in the tank, you have to see it just like mE!


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

a few more shots, and the last one is the most recent.

thanks for lookinG!


----------



## stevenhii (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice scaping, however think the Blyxa japonica will cover the rock soon I guess.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The Echinodorous is probably working on a root system. After it gets established it should take off.

I have to say though, wow. First time I have seen an Eriocaulon used that didn't look out of place or weird.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Very nice work! Superb health as well.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2007)

whats the name of the short grass that covers the botton of the tank?
where can i find it at? does it grow fiarly easy? is that a CO2 diffuser?


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

stevenhii- thats what scissors are for!  ive actually been playing around with trimming the Blyxa to get it to take a nice shape, and its been working out nicely. 

snakeice- thanks for the words of encouragement. it was a real hard decision as to whether or not to use the erio in the scape at all. it is kinda hard to find a use for, and even now i debate if i made the right decision in its placement or use at all. 

jsenske-thanks, and you got a pm.

el jefe- the short grass? i think you mean the Eriocaulon cinereum, infront of that is the usual old HC.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice! What are your kH and gH?


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

Kelley said:


> Very nice! What are your kH and gH?


not sure, i dont test. but out of the tap our water is 0 KH, 0 GH, with a pH of about 8.5.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

*60cm cube garden; andrew yaros*

latest update.....


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

gotta say I liked the carpet, but this tank in all it's forms are exactly what I like in a small tank. really nice.


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice scrape. How did you integrate the DIY MH. I did not see a pic


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

its just a DIY MH.. it sits behind the CF and does not sit on the tank. really adds a great sparkle.

ill try and get a better photo of the tank this evening without the glare, and remember to shoot the MH mounting hardware.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

DUDE THIS TANK IS AWESOME!!!! i cant wait to setup another tank when i get to LA. But this is by far nice and clean! and it looks amazing! nice work man. Id like to get some of that blyxa sometime HAHAHAH! and i would like to see some of those MH pics.

come by afa recently? I took down the 90P a week ago, and today i think George replanted it. It looks pretty cool atleast with the hardscape.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

*wonderful*

recent rescape at sfbaaps meet.

thank you APC!


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 60cm ADA cube garden*

here is the growth after a month.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Are those trays/pots? Does that qualify as an aquascape? Doesn't look like a "mountain meadow any more! You certainly made pretty radical changes each time. Personaly I think the first one was the most interesting looking.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah, this scape is a major deviation from what we typically see, and have come to accept as an "aquascape".

its based on some of the newest tank designs amano is doing, sorta wabi-kusa based.

the tank isn't nearly grown in enough yet, ill be doing some more trimming in the upcoming months and trying to make both pots looking like overfilled vases... kinda like an ikebana arangement in2 pots.

all in all, i really like the feel, ordered and bordered, yet wild and unruly. i like it a lot.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

aquanut said:


> ...
> all in all, i really like the feel, ordered and bordered, yet wild and unruly. i like it a lot.


And that's all it matters - loving your own creation.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What size is the tank nut?


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

its an ada 60P cube garden, total volume is about 18gallons if memory serves me right


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Man thats some super lighting you got in there. Where do you keep your co2? About 30-35 ppm?


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah, somewhere in that range. i recently switched this tank from a glass diffuser to a DIY ball reactor... seems to be working well without all the bubbles everywhere.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Grat looking tank any way you cut it!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

nice, I like the look in the pic on post #10


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks chadly... depending upon how you look at things, its either good or bad that as the aquascape ages, the composition changes. i like the dynamic aspect of aquascaping, things keep changing, and it gives me something to continually work with.

i too liked that layout as well. but others have told me they hated the sand foreground, sounds like you liked it, thanks!... everyone has different taste.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, being able to constantly change things is a great way to keep ourselves occupied... look forward to more pix


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Yeah, being able to constantly change things is a great way to keep ourselves occupied... look forward to more pix


Yeah but common, it went from two very skillfully designed aquascapes to two pots just randomly stuffed with plants. I thought he must be joking when I first saw it. I mean no offense Andrew, but I don't get it. Just keeping it real dawg


----------

